
Not Cool: MPAA Joins The W3C - zoowar
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140107/11263425789/not-cool-mpaa-joins-w3c.shtml
======
tzs
> All because it refuses to update its business model at the pace of
> technology.

"All we want is brand new, big-budget entertainment in our homes for nothing.
Why doesn't Hollywood get that?" \--Carl Carlson

------
thrillgore
We desperately need to bury EME before it becomes an ecosystem where no other
browser vendor can enter the marketplace and innovate with new technologies.
If it takes us forking HTML5, then we better do it.

------
DonGateley
There is much that can't be consumed via the browser for the lack of DRM. I
fail to see the problem with enabling it because I do believe that content
providers have rights and I'll respect them to be able to consume their
product. Of course the industry organizations want a say in how that is done.

~~~
josteink
> I fail to see the problem with enabling it because I do believe that content
> providers have rights

If they need to deliver closed content, then that's their thing. Just don't be
delusional and expect to be able to do it by piggybacking on and free-loading
off free and open technologies.

If the "fix" for this conflict is closing down the open technology, that is a
cost I'm under no circumstances willing to pay.

~~~
DonGateley
What do you mean by "piggybacking and free-loading off free and open
technologies."

I don't understand where this "closing down" comes from. They want the option
of DRM. How could they close down open technology?

